# Playing with a close-up adapter lens



## Ron Evers (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a HCE Vari-Close-up lens that came out of my late fathers kit of Minolta gear.  It did not work worth a damn on my S5 but I thought I would try it on the G1 today.  I hung it on the 45-200mm with a minimum focus distance of 3.3' & took these pics @ about 10".  Not too bad I think.  


1.








2.







I know the petal tips are blown out in #2 but I am just learning to use Lightroom & have not figured out how to correct it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmm, that close-up filter is not bad.

I like the highlights on the petal tips as they are.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 7, 2009)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, that close-up filter is not bad.
> 
> I like the highlights on the petal tips as they are.




Thanks dxq.  It is not a filter but an actual lens.


----------



## Rere (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, what spectacular images!!!!!!!!! So I guess you'll be using this lens for awhile?


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Rere.  

Yes, I think I will keep it with the G1 as it offers more DoF than the Raynox 150 on it.  I will keep the Raynox with the S5 were it does a fine job.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow Ron that second one really has some depth to it.   Very cool.


Blown highlights are my nemisis as well.  Ive recently started using the exposure brush in RAW edit to tone them down.  A little less saturation on your yellow channel might help too.  Check your histogram to see if its clipping out on the high end.


----------



## Bordaine (Jul 7, 2009)

I DO like number 2,  very much.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 7, 2009)

Ah, I have a habit of calling anything that screws onto the end of a lens ... a filter.

Back in the days when I was selling them, we always called them filters (even if they were multi-element).


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks all for you comments.


----------

